# Co sleeping cots



## redpoppy

So OH is adamant we cannot co-sleep with the baby and after long chats we've ageeed on getting a co-sleeping cot. 

Any recommendations. It seems most aren't high enough for our bed and also that there tends to be Gap in between the co and the parent bed which is obviously REALLY dangerous. :wacko:

And annoyingly, mamas and papas used to do one that counteracted all these problems but they don't make it any more. :growlmad:


----------



## kirsten1985

We have a mamas and papas one, don't know if it the one you mean, we got it off ebay 'cos they don't sell it anymore! It has a thing to bridge the gap between cot and bed, and the mattress has loads of different heights.

Looks like this: https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC00769.jpg

I love it, but Freya didn't actually sleep in it for ages, she would only sleep in her moses basket, so the basket went inside the cot! :dohh: Now when I put her in it she crawls over to my bed to play. She won't sleep in our bed, just wants to be awake! So she is now in her own room in the cot. I will def be attempting to use it properly for next baby though.

:)


----------



## redpoppy

Yeah, that's the one!

The other thing is that after being TOTALLY banned from buying ANYTHING second hand (long stupid story) :dohh::growlmad: we've compromised on me not buying anything second hand that the baby sleeps in. 

Being brought up by my mum I find this whole compromising with OH business really tedious! :growlmad:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! We decided second hand was fine as long as the mattress was new. Sorry I can't think of any like that that they sell now! :(


----------



## Mary Jo

We have a Cosatto Close To Me bedside cot. I did have it set up properly as a co-sleeping cot but then I realised that if the mattress was up against ours, the motion sensor on the baby monitor picked up our movements and rendered it useless. My peace of mind needed the monitor so I put the side of the cot up. It is still pulled as close to the bed as possible and the mattresses are the same height. I can reach in and comfort him/restore dummy to mouth when half asleep. It's not exactly as I planned it but it's the next best thing.

Cot was £159 from Littlewoods Direct, John Lewis sells it for £229 last time I looked.


----------



## codegirl

I have an arms reach co-sleeper and it was fab. We went with the mini cause we didn`t have lots of room in our bedroom and it worked great!


----------



## Rebaby

We have the arms reach co sleeper, and other than the fact Toby looks a little "lost" in there (as it's quite roomy and he's tiny!) it is working out really well for us :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

i have a normal cot, pulled up to the side of my bed, with the drop side down lol

x


----------



## mummypeanut

ive bought the universal arms reach co sleeper rather than the smaller mini co sleeper for bump xx


----------



## redpoppy

Is anyone having issues with the gap between the cot and the bed? How are they counteracting it?

:shrug:


----------



## delighted.mam

There shouldn't be any space between the cot and the bed. I don't know how other brands work, but if you look at the instructions to the Arm's Reach Co-sleepers (click "Assembly Instructions" at armsreach), they attach between under the adult's mattress with tension so there is no gap. We're expecting our first little one in April and were just looking at these too!


----------



## redpoppy

delighted.mam said:


> There shouldn't be any space between the cot and the bed. I don't know how other brands work, but if you look at the instructions to the Arm's Reach Co-sleepers (click "Assembly Instructions" at armsreach), they attach between under the adult's mattress with tension so there is no gap. We're expecting our first little one in April and were just looking at these too!

I'm wondering if they'll fit our bed though as at the baby show they said they fit "most" beds. Ours is a SUPER thick (maybe 18" or so) SUPER king size.

:shrug:


----------



## mummypeanut

redpoppy said:


> delighted.mam said:
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be any space between the cot and the bed. I don't know how other brands work, but if you look at the instructions to the Arm's Reach Co-sleepers (click "Assembly Instructions" at armsreach), they attach between under the adult's mattress with tension so there is no gap. We're expecting our first little one in April and were just looking at these too!
> 
> I'm wondering if they'll fit our bed though as at the baby show they said they fit "most" beds. Ours is a SUPER thick (maybe 18" or so) SUPER king size.
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Heya i can help with that one.

We bought our arms reach at the baby show at earls court. The woman i spoke to said they will deffo have enough chord to go under the matress of a king size, which is what we have, they also have enough to fit an american super king size as it is an american brand.

You may need to buy some 'feet' when you order to bump the height up sufficiently if you want the matress of the cot in line with the bed...at the moment we have ordered ours and are waiting to see what the height is like when we get it before ordering boosters.

we ordered ours from seirra distrobutions. theyre keeping it for us until february and they were really helpful (they told us NOT to buy the feet straight off and that they would get them to us later if we needed them - it always makes me trust people more when they tell you not to buy things from them :o))


https://www.sierradistribution.co.uk/ incase youre looking for a UK distrobutor....I'm sure they would be happy to talk it through with you on the phone and give you all the measurements.

xx


----------



## delighted.mam

redpoppy said:


> I'm wondering if they'll fit our bed though as at the baby show they said they fit "most" beds. Ours is a SUPER thick (maybe 18" or so) SUPER king size.

_
From the assembly instructions:_

"Connects to single, full, queen, king and California king adult beds."

It also says that the anchor straps are 10ft long.
_
From their website:_

"The Original Co-Sleeper® was designed with the American adult bed height (which is 24) in mind. With the optional leg extension kit it can be raised to fit higher beds up to 30. The Universal Co-Sleeper® starts out accommodating an 18 adult bed height and adjusts upward to fit against an adult bed of 20, 22 and 24 high."

* "Why do I need the Leg Extension Kit?*

The Co-Sleeper® is designed for the standard American bed height of 24" from the floor to the top of the adult mattress. If your adult bed is higher than 24" (like some of the new "pillow top mattresses") you can use this kit to adjust your Co-Sleeper® upward to the desired height."

Hope some of that helps!


----------



## tinkabells

Awwww wish i new about co-sleeping cots, just goes to show, i should look around this site more, than stick to a few parts!!!xxx


----------



## hekate

sorry to "hijack" your thread....just thought it may be better than starting a new one....
I have kind of the opposite problem as in that our bed is really low...a futon (just those wooden slants and then the mattress) 
the other problem is that we have only have very limited space....so a full size cot would not fit.....any ideas?


----------



## mummypeanut

hekate said:


> sorry to "hijack" your thread....just thought it may be better than starting a new one....
> I have kind of the opposite problem as in that our bed is really low...a futon (just those wooden slants and then the mattress)
> the other problem is that we have only have very limited space....so a full size cot would not fit.....any ideas?

Heya, the only thing i can think of is the 'snugglenest' which could either go in your bed or next to it if you're very close to the ground. Heres a link:

https://www.snugglenest.com/

xxxx they retail at about £35-40 so it would be quite a cheap option


----------



## redpoppy

hekate said:


> sorry to "hijack" your thread....just thought it may be better than starting a new one....
> I have kind of the opposite problem as in that our bed is really low...a futon (just those wooden slants and then the mattress)
> the other problem is that we have only have very limited space....so a full size cot would not fit.....any ideas?

Maybe you could chop the legs of something? :shrug:


----------



## hekate

redpoppy said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> sorry to "hijack" your thread....just thought it may be better than starting a new one....
> I have kind of the opposite problem as in that our bed is really low...a futon (just those wooden slants and then the mattress)
> the other problem is that we have only have very limited space....so a full size cot would not fit.....any ideas?
> 
> Maybe you could chop the legs of something? :shrug:Click to expand...

lol...that made me laugh then....but you are right....that could be the answer....the obvious really and I never thought of it!


----------



## TigerLady

I've got an arms reach and been happy with it. It fit our california king just fine. however, there is a small gap for me because my bed is low (sits on the box spring on the floor). There is a small gap between my mattress and the edge of the sleeper, even when the flap of material is pulled as close to the bed as possible. I have actually lost the TV remote down there a few times. LOL 

Also, it doesn't make baby's sleeping surface level with the parent's with one smooth transition. (Which actually makes it safer IMHO.) The sleeping surface is slightly lower than the lowest edge of the frame. This keeps baby from rolling/scooting into the adult bed. 

So far it has done wonders for me and has saved my sleeping life. I didn't originally want to co-sleep or bed share, but LO had other plans for me. I finally bought the arms reach when he was 11 weeks and it changed my sleeping life! We still bed share, too. It is so easy to transfer him back and forth from the bed to the co-sleeper. 

I can't wait to use it from the start with number two! :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

I've got the arm's reach co-sleeper, you can buy them from kiddicare.com cheaper than sierradistribution from what I remember when I looked in the UK.

We have two beds, one is a very high king size with deep mattress and the other is a very low super king size and the co-sleeper fits both :thumpup: we just bought some extra feet for the high bed.

She's ready to go in her own room :cry: and so will be converting it into a cot tomorrow.


----------

